# what a mess- please help



## julie98 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all, Just come across this website and wondered if any of you kind people out there would help me out. Myself and hubby acquired a Dovecott a few months ago , and inevitably he wanted some doves/white fantail pidgeons ! So we managed to get 6 pair, we kept them enclosed in the dovecott for the required amount of time, and on release all went well they came back for food straight away, The trouble we are having is that since removing the add on to keep them in, they have taken to sleeping on my upstairs bathroom windowsill, They only ever go back to the dovecott for food and will not sleep there. The mess they make on the windowsill and on the floor below as you can imagine is not good !! it has to be hosed down and scraped practically every day, we thought about stopping them going on the windowsill but scared that they might take to our neighbours windowsill instead and am sure they would not be amused. The question is how can we get them to go to the dovecott where it is all dry and snug, instead they sit huddled on the windowsill in the rain and wind...... My husband loves them dearly but i must say the mess is winding me up !!!! any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Feed inside the dovecote at evening and lock them in until morning.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes...I totally agree. Do not feed them anyway else besides the dovecote. Feed them in the evening/late afternoon and then lock them up until morning. They will learn to go in the dovecote to eat and sleep...and I would keep on locking them in at night to keep them safe from predators.

Dawn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can we see a picture of the dove cote?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Charis said:


> Can we see a picture of the dove cote?


yeah dovecotes in Connecticut dont really ound like a good idea to me , they are more for places like england where birds of prey arent so plentiful


----------



## julie98 (Nov 5, 2010)

*what a mess*

Hi thanks for your help, I will try and upload a pic, They were locked in at night for weeks, but was advised to take away the cage thing my husband attached to keep them in dovecott. They come to the dovecott every morning and sit and wait for their food, that is the only place we feed them, first thing in the morning and last thing at night, then off they go to the windowsill straight after, they do go inside the dovecott as we put food just in side but they eat and then come back out !!!! I live in England and there isnt that many birds of prey aroundto spook them, and they are too high for cats !!!


----------



## julie98 (Nov 5, 2010)

*birds still on windowsill*

Hi all

still not having any luck in my birds sleeping in dovecote, You all mentioned shutting them in for the night !!! what do you mean, the dovecote does not have little doors, is it supposed to ?? they are still sleeping on the upstairs bathroom window ledge all 6 of them and the mess they leave is not good, I am loathed to get rid of them, but the mess is very bad and driving us mad, they do some serious pooping!!!! any help please, they have no trouble going in the dovecote and sitting on it during the day and at feeding time, but that is it.....


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Since there are many different designs & styles for dovecotes, could you post a pic of yours. that way maybe we could get a better idea of how to keep them in untill they get acclimatised to sleeping there.
I know theres a few types in particular which would be near impossible to "close up" at night.


----------



## julie98 (Nov 5, 2010)

not sure if this has worked, not very good with computers, the cage thing is no longer on the dovecot it hasnt been for a few months, but you can just make out the openings of the dovecot underneath, if it has not worked i will try and take another pic and upload


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That could be a problem you may have to build an aviary around the whole thing and keep them in it till they make nests. Some one else will have better ideas than I will, but have a little more patience you came to the right place. I'm sure some one here can help you.
Dave


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Even in england where bop arnt as plentiful as in other countries birds that are not kept locked up overnight and are kept out 24 / 7 will eventually become predator food for one form or another.A friend of mine had the same problem.Once predators whether a cat or hawk realise food is on hand its only a matter of time.I refused to give birds to my friend for this exact reason.It really is a must to keep them safe or not only are you wasting money but playing with the birds life imo.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

From the pic, I would say they probably feel too cramped inside.
It doesnt really look big enough for 6 birds, so maybe thats why they all want to stay outside & only go in as a feeding place.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> *That could be a problem you may have to build an aviary around the whole thing and keep them in it till they make nests.* Some one else will have better ideas than I will, but have a little more patience you came to the right place. I'm sure some one here can help you.
> Dave


I was under the impression that that's what was done to train them to stay.
I seem to remember reading (but not sure where) that you drape it with netting, all the way to the ground so they can go down and feed, and then roost in the dovecote. 
I would enclose it with a huge aviary, build gardens around it with plenty of benches to sit and enjoy them


----------



## julie98 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, It doesnt look very big but has 2 floors a lower one with 3 sections and one on the next floor which is like the penthouse!!! my hubby is tryng to design something to build around it as we speak, but i Feel personally that it ruins the look of the actual dovecote !!! but the safety of the birds must come first, maybe even keeping fewer birds than the 6 we have is the answer, will keep you up to date, thanks again


----------

